# Jones Beach NewYork Air Show



## Heck (May 18, 2009)

I never been to one but I have a plan to get some shots without going to the show . There may be pratice runs before the event this weekend (may 23,24) Maybe a mini meet up if we can make the same day or spot.

This is what I'm thinking of doing. I want to hit at least one day of practice at jones beach and or go to the airport to get up close. I hear there are spots to scout around the outside of the airport to get some take offs and landings. A better option is to hit the American Airpower Museum at Republic Airport and check out the action from there. 

Has anyone done this for this event?


----------



## Jaszek (May 18, 2009)

Hey sounds like a great idea. Weekend for me is a nono since I'll most liley be working but maybe Monday I might make it to Jones Beach. BTW is there any other way to get there other than car? See it sucks to be a 17 year old with gear that you could've easily spent the money on a cheap used car lol.


----------



## Heck (May 18, 2009)

I think car is the only way as I never heard of a bus or train close by. But I'm not really from that area so I'm not 100% sure. Monday is no air show it's on the Sat and Sun. But Friday may have a practice run or two.


----------

